# Hindi/Urdu: split ends



## lcfatima

What do you call split ends? Chonche.N?


----------



## Illuminatus

Could you give a sentence?


----------



## lcfatima

Do you want a full hair cut or should I just cut off the split ends?

or

She should really cut her hair off a few inches, the split ends look really bad.


----------



## Illuminatus

Sorry, I am sure I don't know the Hindi term for this.


----------



## BP.

I remember having read _do siray baal_, even though they may have more than just two _siray_.


----------



## bakshink

ChoncheN- meaning beaks- it expresses but I don't know if there is any standard word for split ends. I have heard do munhay (having two mouths- like mythical or probably conjoined snakes) Do siray seems very appropriate- having two ends- Siray means ends (in Punjabi) especially thread or "Dor" ends (Singular- Sira) also used like Gal kise siray paunchi ke naieen. Has the diaglogue reached an end or not?


----------



## lcfatima

Okay thanks. Well, if those suggested words mean split ends, then I guess we can wrap it up. But if someone can think of another word, feel free to add and clarify.


----------



## Faylasoof

دو منها بال  do moo.nhaa baal is not a bad description. Some people use it. There is for us a historical basis to using the term دو منهاdo moo.nhaa. 

 ذوالفقار zulfiqaar was a famous (and real) sword of Arabia in ancient times, mentioned in both Islamic history and رَزمِیّہ razmiyyah Urdu, Farsi and Arabic poetry, is described as دو منها تلوار do moo.nhaa talwaar due to its split point. 

 [Now it is the name of an Iranian built battle tank. But that too is an allusion to this famous sword. Just search in google images.]


----------



## panjabigator

Is that the same sword used in the battle at Karbala by Hussein?


----------



## Illuminatus

Now that bakshink mentioned it, even I remember having heard the term _do munhe baal_ in some TV advert.


----------



## bakshink

Dear Illuminatus
Men can only hear about do munhay bal can't have them because they cut them short. This is the problem for the women/girls to bother about- because when the hair start having split ends they stop growing which of-course is a cause to worry for the girls. To get rid of this problem they snip their ends. Of the men who do have long hair (the sikhs) I don't think they bother much or worry if their ends split


----------



## Illuminatus

I never claimed to have been, erm, _bothered _by split ends. I was merely commenting on the term


----------



## BP.

Illuminatus said:


> Now that bakshink mentioned it, even I remember having heard the term _do munhe baal_ in some TV advert.



Idem, now that I think of it.


----------



## lcfatima

Actually, a salon worker asked me the first example sentance and used the word chonche.N. This surprised me, so I wasn't sure if she was being metaphorical or if that was the actual word. I had also heard someone use chonch to mean a pointed sharp scab. So can chonch convey a pointed object in a metaphorical way, or were these just two random idiosynchratic usages.

Sorry to pester, but may I have an example of how to use "do munhe baal," how would be : X ke baal do munHe ho rahe hai.N, or what?


----------



## BP.

Your example is correct Icf.

_cho.nch_[_ai.n_] could be used to describe a sharp kink or something pointy sticking out of something, yes you're right on this count too.


----------



## bakshink

"Ab main kaise in Do munhey balon se chhutkara paoon? Hai koyee aisa shampoo jo mujhe in se mukti( freedom) dila Sake?... Ab Aa Gaya Hindustan Lever Ka Naya Shampoo-- Jo Do munhey balon ka kar de ant( put an end to) ... Turant (immediately) Well..... It's just a thought off Ad. "Icf" to show you how Do Munhey will get used in a sentence


----------



## lcfatima

Okay, thanks.


----------



## bakshink

BTW if you don't like to use the word Chonch the word "Nok" means sharp point end- Suee ki nok- Needle point- Talwar ki nok- Sword's tip- and the word for the objects with sharp ends is Nokeelay- Nokeelay teer- Pointed arrows


----------



## lcfatima

Okay, thanks.


----------

